# There might be hope for her yet!!!



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

India is about 13 months old. She was at my parents' house at Thanksgiving and spent most of her time leashed or crated. On Christmas the leash came off and she was only crated during lunch and dinner. Today she wasn't leashed or crated at all except for during dinner--I leashed her but just laid the leash on the floor next to my chair and put her in a down stay. She laid behind my chair without moving except for when my mom's dog tried to start a wrestle fest.

EVERYBODY in my family has commented on how good she has been during the last two get-togethers and on how well she listens to me. She still has her puppy goofy moments but I haven't been tempted to give her away in several weeks!









OMG, she might really have an off switch!!!

~Kristin


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good girl India! Your starting to grow up.. Keep making your mom proud!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Outstanding! Its great when you see them starting to mature


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow!! I'd be proud too!!! That is awesome~ Good job both of you!


----------

